# 489 Medicare



## Ausbugis (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm on 489 FS. I know that i need to get medical insurance from private. My question is

1. How to get the medicare for my family?
2. Is the private medicare includes Out patient, hospitalization, pregnancy, diagnostic medical center (scan, x-ray, blood test, etc) and all others?
3. How much it costs for a nuclear family (husband, wife and child)

Thanks in advance

Ausbugis


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

While you are on this visa you will not have access to Australia’s Medicare scheme, unless your country of origin has a Reciprocal Heath Care Agreement with Australia, in which case you will have limited access to Medicare.


----------



## Ausbugis (Sep 30, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> While you are on this visa you will not have access to Australia’s Medicare scheme, unless your country of origin has a Reciprocal Heath Care Agreement with Australia, in which case you will have limited access to Medicare.


Thanks Buffalo,

I know that already, i meant how can i take private medical insurance, which is the best company which can offer Out patient, hospitalization, pregnancy, diagnostic medical center (scan, x-ray, blood test, etc) and all others?
And how much it costs for a nuclear family (husband, wife and child)


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

You can check medibank.com.au or bupa.com.au... put in all your details and it will give you various covers... remember that you are on a 489, so you need to apply for an OVERSEAS visitor cover.... my guess is that if you want all of it covered (including GP visits), it will cost you around 400 AUD per month.... lesser if you do not take any GP cover.... best way is to get in touch with them and ask them to provide a quote...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Generally you wont be covered for pregnancy or pre existing conditions for at least a year after taking out private insurance.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I agree with you for pre-existing conditions... however, for pregnancy, it states that it is covered IF the due date is AFTER a year of taking the insurance cover... this was confirmed by the Medibank representative....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

But that is the birth, what about scans, bloods and care whilst pregnant only a couple of months after taking the insurance out?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

now that you mention it, I will check with the Insurance provider about this as well...


----------



## Ausbugis (Sep 30, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> now that you mention it, I will check with the Insurance provider about this as well...


Hi Huss,

Thanks for the info provided. Please get details about scan, blood test etc...by the way r u in 489? if so, what type of private insurance you have, whether family or single? And from which company and how much it costs for u?

Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

yes I am on a 489.... I took the Insurance from Medicare... it costs around $50 per month for a couple...


----------



## Ausbugis (Sep 30, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> yes I am on a 489.... I took the Insurance from Medicare... it costs around $50 per month for a couple...


Thanks Huss,

What is plan name in Medicare which u have? can u provide me the link about the plan?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I dont have the exact link... you can look for Medibank Overseas Visitors Insurance covers....


----------

